# can oscar



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

eat a blueberry?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

The question is- would they want to? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

lol true.

but i ate them all it was a small pack with like 30 left.

ill betcha the severum would eat the rest if the oscar spits it out lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh c'mon, oscars spitting out food, that's rediculous :lol:

I cokmpared oscars to six month old babies.... they really only eat half the food given to them, the rest lands on the floor :lol: or in their hair, or up their nose, or in their clothes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

well my oscar only spat food out once.
it was when i fed a piece of banana to it lol


----------

